# small re car idea... neeed help/suggetions



## berg621 (May 3, 2009)

does any company make a small rc car, that with a little work, you can hang a model car body on it and make it look like a real car, and be able to drive it?


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

testers does its made for 1/24th scale bodys


----------



## berg621 (May 3, 2009)

okracer said:


> testers does its made for 1/24th scale bodys


thanks, is there a web site or something? i tried googling it, and i cant find it


----------



## DLS II (May 31, 2007)

Try Revell RPMZ.


----------



## berg621 (May 3, 2009)

thanks


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

i had thought about takeing a parma fcr slot car and putting a front end on it somehow then you could use model car bodys or even the slot car bodies on them any 1/24 scale car would wrk


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

berg621 said:


> does any company make a small rc car, that with a little work, you can hang a model car body on it and make it look like a real car, and be able to drive it?


berg621..........try greyscaleracing.com. They have a pretty cool looking 1/28th scale Mini-Z MR-02 based car that would probably fit your needs. There MRCG1.1 looks like a more "serious" version of the MR-02 platform. I'm sure, with a little bit of effort, you could mount the body of your choice on there chassis. There web site also shows some bodies that already are mounted on there chassis. Good luck. :thumbsup:


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

the original buds car used a beam front end with 1/12 scale steering blocks you could put one of those on a parma fcr chassis and get the 1/24 scale rc car you want and it would use slot car wheels and tires and motors


----------

